# Again, I got some pics....



## Mikko1208 (Dec 21, 2007)

From three different exercises. All are normal jaegers.

First, war exercise SALPA-07


----------



## Mikko1208 (Dec 21, 2007)

*more SALPA-07*

next patch


----------



## Mikko1208 (Dec 21, 2007)

next patch


----------



## Mikko1208 (Dec 21, 2007)

Next I got exercise SOMPA-07


----------



## Mikko1208 (Dec 21, 2007)

more SOMPA-07


----------



## Mikko1208 (Dec 21, 2007)

More SOMPA-07


----------



## Mikko1208 (Dec 21, 2007)

first pic from SOMPA-07, others from PYRY-07


----------



## Mikko1208 (Dec 21, 2007)

more PYRY-07


----------



## Mikko1208 (Dec 21, 2007)

next patch, PYRY-07


----------



## Mikko1208 (Dec 21, 2007)

next patch PYRY-07


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 21, 2007)

Great Pic's ! Where are You? lol


----------



## Mikko1208 (Dec 21, 2007)

Irish_Army01 said:


> Great Pic's ! Where are You? lol



Hitting myself with a keyboard, wondering why I left the army in the first place :doh:


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice pics, what part of the world is that? Looks like a lovely pine forest....training in Finland? Very nice if so. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mikko1208 (Dec 21, 2007)

MADMIKE175 said:


> Nice pics, what part of the world is that? Looks like a lovely pine forest....training in Finland? Very nice if so. Thanks for sharing.



Yeah theyb are from my homeland, the fuckin Finland.  All those exercises were almost at the same time, so as u can see, a bit of a weather difference, even in a small country like ours. And you are more than welcome.>:{


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 21, 2007)

Great pics.  That looks like it was quite a large scale exercise.


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice Pics Mikko!:)


----------



## Mikko1208 (Dec 21, 2007)

gdamadg said:


> Great pics.  That looks like it was quite a large scale exercise.




They all are large scale. Country is divided in 3 defence sectors, Northern, Eastern and Western. Basically one exercise contains the whole sector. Two Brigades fightning each other for some 2 weeks at a time, 7-10 times in a year. If you are taken to officer school, living and fightning in the woods takes more of your time. I had an year with 200+ days in the wild.


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 21, 2007)

Great pictures Mikko!


----------



## tova (Dec 21, 2007)

Photographer has a good eye - thanks for sharing :)


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 21, 2007)

Mikko1208 said:


> They all are large scale. Country is divided in 3 defence sectors, Northern, Eastern and Western. Basically one exercise contains the whole sector. Two Brigades fightning each other for some 2 weeks at a time, 7-10 times in a year. If you are taken to officer school, living and fightning in the woods takes more of your time. I had an year with 200+ days in the wild.



Sounds like a blast. ;)  In my early days working in a Brigade HQ, we spent about 200+ days out playing; from small Unit Ex's to large scale Brigade one's.  It's rare that we have anything larger than a Brigade level Exercise any more.  Considering there's only 3 full Regular Force Brigades here in Canada and they are spread out across the country pretty good, it costs a fortune to move us all into a "playground" large enough.


----------



## Mikko1208 (Dec 22, 2007)

If you ask me, every day in the wild was worth it... every day at the barracks was effin BOOORRIIIIINNGG..>:{


----------



## Operator (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pictures Mikko!

Have you ever been to Cold Response?


----------



## Mikko1208 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks. No I haven`t, though I`ve heard that a small group of Finns were there last year.


----------



## car (Jan 2, 2008)

Mikko1208 said:


> They all are large scale. Country is divided in 3 defence sectors, Northern, Eastern and Western. Basically one exercise contains the whole sector. Two Brigades fightning each other for some 2 weeks at a time, 7-10 times in a year. If you are taken to officer school, living and fightning in the woods takes more of your time. I had an year with 200+ days in the wild.



Great pics!  Nothing like field time in the winter.....:cool:


----------

